# ACSI ID Card Etc, Payment Problems



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Just a bit of an update and a Thank You.

We tried to order an ACSI ID Card and the 2014 ACSI Card and Directory, but had repeated problems with our cards on the ACSI website. Not just one card, we tried three and the site said that the payment hadn't been made and to check our details.

You can only check your details so many times, and after phoning our bank to ask about possible problems, they said all the cards were fine, it was at the other end that was the problem.

On Monday I phoned ACSI directly, and Tuesday I called again having set up the details on the ACSI website and then sending them a screen-dump of the page.

A very nice and helpful lady called Beau took my card details verbally, and later that day confirmed that it had all gone through with no problem.

We tried multiple times with all three cards, we didn't just give up at the first fall, but the system just wouldn't work with our cards online, but did so when they entered the data at their end.

So thanks to Linda, Carole and Beau for their kindness and help, we got there ion the end!

Peter


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

Why not buy from Vicarious books, pre order for £15.50 inc postage.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

They don't do the ID card, otherwise we probably would have, and it's also cheaper from ACSI with membership.

Peter


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

I did look at the ACSI site before ordering from Vicarious but in one part of the site it states available from the end of December which is no good to me as I am not in the UK then.

I have had another look and under delivery times it states that if ordered before the 7th Nov delivery will be before Christmas.

At present I have a CCI from the C&CC but will have another think next year & maybe take out a subscription, it has been the timing that has put me off in the past as I am only back in the UK for a week over Christmas.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

My ACSI books have turned up today - from Vicarious.
Earlier than normal I believe, looking forward to holiday planning now


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I got 'All The Aires France" by post today from Vicarious Books, the ID card is 21 days and the directory early January from ACSI.

Peter


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

I take it the ID card is different to the discount card that comes with the campsites books that I have received today? 

As we are mainly staying in Spain on our trip, have not bothered with the France Aires book, but have got the Spain/Portugal Aires book. 
Can manage France ok with reccomendations from MHF and ones we've used before.

Steve.

Edit. I've just read bit in book about ID card so ignore my first statement/question.


----------

